# CAAD9 to Madone or Domane? Advice needed!!



## uc_kd (Oct 19, 2005)

Decisions, decisions. I have been looking for a new road bike for quite some time and am leaning towards Trek. However, I can not decide on a Madone or Domane. Currently I ride a Cannondale CAAD 9 and am looking for a more comfortable bike, however I do not want to loose the handling and performance of my CAAD 9. I am going to go all in a get a Project One Madone 6 or 7 (the price differential is that huge) or a Domane 6, but know one around me stocks any of the bikes to ride, plus the winter weather sucks. I have read all the reviews I can find, but always like to reach out to fellow cyclists who may actually own one or have ridden my current bike previously. So if anyone has any advice for me please speak up. 

My rides are usually 20-40 solo miles over back country roads in central Illinois, so think gently rolling hills, expansion cracks and chip seal.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

uc_kd said:


> Decisions, decisions. I have been looking for a new road bike for quite some time and am leaning towards Trek. However, I can not decide on a Madone or Domane. Currently I ride a Cannondale CAAD 9 and am looking for a more comfortable bike, however I do not want to loose the handling and performance of my CAAD 9. I am going to go all in a get a Project One Madone 6 or 7 (the price differential is that huge) or a Domane 6, but know one around me stocks any of the bikes to ride, plus the winter weather sucks. I have read all the reviews I can find, but always like to reach out to fellow cyclists who may actually own one or have ridden my current bike previously. So if anyone has any advice for me please speak up.
> 
> My rides are usually 20-40 solo miles over back country roads in central Illinois, so think gently rolling hills, expansion cracks and chip seal.


I came off a CAAD10 and onto a Domane. Its hands down the most comfortable bike I have ever been on. I rode a Madone for a weekend and the Domane the next. I never took the Domane back. They were both 5.2's. 
Same roads. I am in northern Illinois midway across the state.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The geometry of the Madone and the CAAD 9 are very similar so if as you say you don't want to "loose" the handling of your CAAD 9, then the Madone will be close enough.

I've ridden a Domane and while it IS a performance bike it has dimensions that are definitely not in that small circle of "race" bikes. However, I couldn't tell the difference. It's stiff but not harsh. It handles fine. I like the tweaks that supposedly provide a more comfortable ride but I couldn't really say I noticed them when they were active.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter P. said:


> The geometry of the Madone and the CAAD 9 are very similar so if as you say you don't want to "loose" the handling of your CAAD 9, then the Madone will be close enough.
> 
> I've ridden a Domane and while it IS a performance bike it has dimensions that are definitely not in that small circle of "race" bikes. However, I couldn't tell the difference. It's stiff but not harsh. It handles fine. I like the tweaks that supposedly provide a more comfortable ride but I couldn't really say I noticed them when they were active.


And that's the point, you shouldn't notice a difference aside from being fresh over a long ride. I didn't notice the isospeed at all, but after 4 hrs it felt like I could have kept on riding for much longer.


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a new Domane, and actually today after work I went for a short ride specifically to understand better the iso-effect. Really it's there, without making itself noticed!... I found that the only way to actually realize what it's doing is to deliberately compare what I feel on the handlebar with what I feel on the seat. It's probably around 10-30% smoother on the seat, mostly with the high frequency vibrations... That actually makes a rough asphalt (plenty of that here in Nevada) almost smooth.

I'm coming from a steel Basso, which is a very compliant bike. I'm finding the Domane at least as compliant...


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought a Domane last spring and find it to be the most comfortable bike I have ever owned. More tellingly, I had a friend come by the shop last Sunday to test ride both a Madone 5.2 and a Domane 5.2. He asked if he could take at least an hour on each and first went out on the Madone. About twenty minutes later he came back and said that he wanted to go home and ride his Klein Quantum Pro to compare. I asked if he wanted to try the Domane first but he resisted. I talked him into it, saying that he should really give it a try. Forty minutes later he called the shop saying he was fifteen miles out of town and wanted to stay out another ninety minutes - did we want his credit card number? Needless to say, when he did return he purchased the Domane.


----------



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

It sounds like the Domane Classics edition is exactly what you are looking for. Its the exact same as the regular Domane with everything except the head tube and head angle. Shorter head tube to lower the cockpit if needed. Steeper head angle to speed up handeling (trail to match).

According to Trek the Domane is 9% stiffer than the Madone.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I have owned two Domane's so far a Series four and now a new P1. I love the bike, very comfortable and I get the same feeling everytime I ride it, the desire to keep going and not stop! The only thing I like better than the Domane is Di2 which is on my new one, best thing since they invented wheels! Put the two together and oh what fun it is to ride!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Upnorth said:


> I have owned two Domane's so far a Series four and now a new P1. I love the bike, very comfortable and I get the same feeling everytime I ride it, the desire to keep going and not stop! The only thing I like better than the Domane is Di2 which is on my new one, best thing since they invented wheels! Put the two together and oh what fun it is to ride!



I've been wanting to build a 4 series flat bar bike or commuter. What are your thoughts compared to the 6.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

For me the 6 series frame is much more comfortable than the 4. On the 4 you could tell/feel the ISO coupler working a bit. On the 6 it is much more noticeable, the frame a lot more responsive in my opinion. I had no complaints with 4 series and I would question spending $$$$ for 6 series to build a town bike. I'm a big guy 6' 215lbs so comfort on long rides is important. As I stated, 6 has Di2 and I can't say enough about how great the electric is, no mashing/grinding of gears. Switching is lightning fast and with Rolex precision even when under power going up hill.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just went through the Madone-or-Domane question myself. I have a Madone 3.1 but wanted to move up to a higher-end bike and also get SRAM Force 22. I was initially only considering a P1 Madone. But my LBS really thought I'd prefer the Domane. Their reason was the comfort and positioning on the Domane. For what it's worth, I'm 46 years old and while my flexibility is very good, I do know that I'm not getting any younger.

I was fortunate enough that one of the mechanics at the shop loaned me his own 4-series Domane that he set up with some Stan's Tubeless wheels and the very impressive Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 for a test ride. It was a colder day when I did that ride and I was very pleasantly surprised by the results. The Isospeed setup really works. There's a very rough section of road in my area that really shakes my friends and me when we ride. On the Domane, I felt no "buzz" in the seat. Of course, there's still vibration felt in the pedals though I can't comment on the handlebar as the bike I borrowed had a 3T bar and not Bontrager's Isozone bar.

I also went up what qualifies as our "big hill" here in town in central Ohio. I thought the Domane felt great on that short climb and did that seated. I didn't notice any adverse effect from the seat post flexing. Acceleration felt very similar between the Domane and my Madone, which has RXL wheels in place of the stock set.

The biggest surprise to me was what my phone's Cyclemeter data showed at the end. I've ridden the test route numerous times and know that I typically average right at 20 mph on it. When I pulled out my phone at the end of the test ride, I was just a tick under 20 mph for the ride. I thought that was really surprising given that I was riding a bike that was new to me, with a different groupset and cassette than I was used to and on a day that was windy and cold. So to me, for my riding, I don't see the Domane as slower than the Madone. 

Any downsides to the Domane? I do think it is just a tiny bit slower in handling than the Madone. That's not surprising in that the wheelbase for the Domane is about 2 cm longer for a 56-cm frame and that the fork designs are very different between the two bikes. The bottom line for me is that I ordered a P1 Domane 6 last month and am looking forward to getting to ride it.

For what it's worth, I've talked to a few guys who are looking at new bikes and were considering the Madone but not the Domane. After telling them about the differences and the experience that I had on the Domane, they are definitely researching and considering the Domane themselves.

If you are a hardcore racer and aren't concerned about the comfort aspect, the Madone may be the better bike for you. But if you're older, like longer-distance riding or perhaps have some back issues, the Domane may be the better bike.

By the way, if you are a full-on racer, be aware that Trek is offering a limited number of Domanes with the shorter head tube and set up that is used by Fabian Cancellara. So if you want the Isospeed design features of the Domane but also want a more aggressive aero/racing position on the bike, there is that option.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## uc_kd (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for posting! I just found out I have to travel for work and luckily I am going somewhere that is warm and has a few Trek dealers, so I plan on trying to get a few test rides in. The only thing that sucks about the P1 6 series Domane is that the standard "Free" paint schemes don't appeal to me, so that means $$ to change the paint. However, the alternate would be to get a Domane 5.2 or 5.9 which stock schemes are ok. The worst part is I really have found a 7 series Madone scheme I like, but again it is $$ to change from the stock ones, although the stock black 7 series in P1 is pretty good. Decisions, Decisions. Keep the advice coming if you have more.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

uc_kd said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting! I just found out I have to travel for work and luckily I am going somewhere that is warm and has a few Trek dealers, so I plan on trying to get a few test rides in. The only thing that sucks about the P1 6 series Domane is that the standard "Free" paint schemes don't appeal to me, so that means $$ to change the paint. However, the alternate would be to get a Domane 5.2 or 5.9 which stock schemes are ok. The worst part is I really have found a 7 series Madone scheme I like, but again it is $$ to change from the stock ones, although the stock black 7 series in P1 is pretty good. Decisions, Decisions. Keep the advice coming if you have more.


Have you decided on whether you want a Domane or a Madone? Both are great bikes (and having one of each would be great), but they are different machines. So do some test-riding and figure out which frame works for you. 

As for the paint scheme, here's something else to consider if you're ordering a P1 in the near future. Trek is offering $300 off the "Select finishes" through January 31. If you can find a Select finish that you like, you might be able to view that $300 as a savings or a way to fund some component upgrades on your order. 

While you may not like any of the Select series finishes available for the 6-series Domane, for $300, you might find one that you can live with. I know that I did.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I rode the 6 series Madone and Domane back to back about a half dozen times. I concluded what most folks here have stated. The racier, slick fast handling of the Madone put a smile on my face ear to ear. A great bike for me today. But at 55 I thought in 5 years I'd rather have the smooth, comfort of the Domane, which is still a fabulous bike. I bought it with the Di2, and am left wanting for nothing. By comparison I have a Giant Defy 0, also with Di2. Probably closer to the Madone in handling. I love 'em both, but the Domane gets the nod on longer rides (> 30 miles). So, consider comfort versus handling, and the age factor, if it applies.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you want comfort and given the roads you described, I would get the Domane - you're not going to lose anything for handling or performance and it will be more comfortable.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

What is the Synapse Disc. I looked on Cannondale's website and did not see this bike listed.




Srode said:


> If you want comfort and given the roads you described, I would get the Domane - you're not going to lose anything for handling or performance and it will be more comfortable.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

dougmint said:


> What is the Synapse Disc. I looked on Cannondale's website and did not see this bike listed.


Synapse Disc 3 Ultegra - ROAD - BIKES - 2014


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have ridden lots of bikes in the last few years and I really cannot find any downside to the Domane and so I am getting one. That's as simple as I can put it. FYI-they have added a new "free" color to the 6 Series Project 1. The Matte Trek Black/Dnister Black (which is also available and the cover photo for the 7 Series Madone). That's what I am going with.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

dougmint said:


> What is the Synapse Disc. I looked on Cannondale's website and did not see this bike listed.


Its on the website - click on Bikes, on the left of the home page, then Road, then Endurance and the right side of the page has Aluminum framed bikes - Ultegra at the top is Disc as is the 105 version. Here's a link

ROAD - BIKES - 2014

Here's my set up - rain/winter bike with fenders etc.


----------

